# Santa Helena



## Ninon (17 Fev 2008 às 18:32)

Santa Helena é uma colónia britânica do Atlântico Sul, localizada praticamente a meio do oceano, mas geralmente englobada nos territórios africanos por se encontrar mais perto de África do que da América do Sul. A colónia é constituída pela Ilha de Santa Helena e por duas dependências muito afastadas: Ascensão, a noroeste, e Tristão da Cunha.
Santa Helena não possui aeroporto, sendo todo o transporte de pessoas e cargas feito através de barcos. A ilha possui um navio, chamado RMS St Helena, que faz uma rota passando por Inglaterra, Irlanda, Ilhas Canárias, Ascensão, Santa Helena, África do Sul e Namíbia. A passagem pela Namíbia é ainda experimental.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 18:37)

Ninon disse:


> Santa Helena é uma colónia britânica do Atlântico Sul, localizada praticamente a meio do oceano, mas geralmente englobada nos territórios africanos por se encontrar mais perto de África do que da América do Sul. A colónia é constituída pela Ilha de Santa Helena e por duas dependências muito afastadas: Ascensão, a noroeste, e Tristão da Cunha.
> Santa Helena não possui aeroporto, sendo todo o transporte de pessoas e cargas feito através de barcos. A ilha possui um navio, chamado RMS St Helena, que faz uma rota passando por Inglaterra, Irlanda, Ilhas Canárias, Ascensão, Santa Helena, África do Sul e Namíbia. A passagem pela Namíbia é ainda experimental.




Muito boas fotos!!

Bastante curiosa a algomeração de casas nesta ultima foto


----------



## Ninon (17 Fev 2008 às 18:40)

Sempre que tiver tempo vou postando umas fotos.
Tenho uma grande colecção de fotos de lugares remotos,desconhecidos e inospitos


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 18:42)

Ninon disse:


> Sempre que tiver tempo vou postando umas fotos.
> *Tenho uma grande colecção de fotos de lugares remotos,desconhecidos e inospitos*



Deve ser bastante interessante essa colecção...
Ficamos á espera de mais


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 19:32)

Ainda bem que esses tipos não tem neve se não ficavam entalados e enterrados já quando chove de mais deve ser lindo.

Belas fotos


----------

